# my pokies ( heavy pics )



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hi, just thought id share some of my pictures of my pokies with you

Poecilotheria subfusca " lowland "









Avicularia sp Amazonica i know its not a pokie but its an awsome spider









Poecilotheria Pederseni









Poecilotheria Subfusca "highland"









Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli









Poecilotheria Fasciata









Poecilotheria Rufilata , i have 3 of these in a colony

















Poecilotheria Miranda my 7" female









tell me what you think


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

The Subfusca lowland is amazing ;D


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> The Subfusca lowland is amazing ;D


thanks its my favoruite picture too, but the highland is my favoruite t, the picture didnt come out too great on her


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the Tig but the pic is a wee bit blury lOL


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> I love the Tig but the pic is a wee bit blury lOL


yeah it is small though, its 2"


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

ANd the Rufilata look amazing


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

They all look lovely but the Pederseni is my favourite :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> They all look lovely but the Pederseni is my favourite :2thumb:


yeah she was my first pokie, she molted 2 moths ago, i just need male


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

just read that in the classifieds haha. Good luck finding one... if you get lucky AND get a sack pop me on the list for one the babies please :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> just read that in the classifieds haha. Good luck finding one... if you get lucky AND get a sack pop me on the list for one the babies please :2thumb:


will do, my miranda is going to molt and day/week now, but i have a male ready


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Excellent*

Great pictures and a superb collection there, particularly like the Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

sab6517 said:


> Great pictures and a superb collection there, particularly like the Poecilotheria subfusca


thanks, i do have loads more, but these are just a phew of my pokies


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

love the p perdensi and now i want one its a stunning spider mate really nice collection i really need to get a few more pokies


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

annarism said:


> love the p perdensi and now i want one its a stunning spider mate really nice collection i really need to get a few more pokies


yeah, pokies are awsome, thanks


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i love the miranda i want one of them for my first pokie


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> yeah i love the miranda i want one of them for my first pokie


ill be breeding mine soon, so *if* i get any slings ill sort you some


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Pretty.


thanks


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah dude nice looking collection, i agree the Avic is the tits mate.


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

that miranda is the shiz one of the most stunning pokies ive seen

if you get slings put me on the list:whistling2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Fab pics:2thumb:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

those pokies dont do much for me, they all look near enough the same...

but very nice anyhow:2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

mikemike118 said:


> those pokies dont do much for me, they all look near enough the same...
> 
> but very nice anyhow:2thumb:


they are all unique, but yeah they do look alike


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

davieboi said:


> that miranda is the shiz one of the most stunning pokies ive seen
> 
> if you get slings put me on the list:whistling2:


yeah thanks, she is one of my favoruites, if i get slings ill keep you in mind, she is really deep into premolt so yeah should breed her soon


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice Pokies George  LOVEEE the Lowland, i have a sling, cant wait till it starts to grow.

Also cheers for the comment on my youtube mate 

Jason : victory:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*nice*

nice collection matey :no1:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

trivallica said:


> Nice Pokies George  LOVEEE the Lowland, i have a sling, cant wait till it starts to grow.
> 
> Also cheers for the comment on my youtube mate
> 
> Jason : victory:


subfusca are one of my favoruite, yours will be nearenough that size within a year
yeah no probs, it was a really good video


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> nice collection matey :no1:


thanks


----------



## herps06 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your miranda is awesome:no1::no1::no1: I loved the video on youtube of you unpacking her and the others:lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

herps06 said:


> Your miranda is awesome:no1::no1::no1: I loved the video on youtube of you unpacking her and the others:lol2:


thanks


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely looking T's... I must stop looking or I'll end up buying some!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

stunning pokies, wish i could have a collection of pokies but wifey dont like T's.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Lovely Ornamentals

( I am gonna stop calling them pokies, because as a name it just doesn't do them justice.. makes them sound ugly or live in caravan parks!:bash 

I might put a post out called 'STOP CALLING ME A POKIE!' IT SOUNDS TOO MUCH LIKE PIKIE! :lol2:

I love the Pederseni, made me realise that I made the right decision getting one first...( Fasciata and Striata next.) And I can't wait for mine to grow up. 

I know that we're discouraged from using common names but I just love the P.Pederseni name... 'Ghost Ornamental'.... Cool:2thumb:


----------

